# What do you most associate with Manchester UK



## Djoez (Jan 30, 2005)

jmancuso said:


> manchester united
> huge music scene (sex pistols, new order, the smiths, simply red, chemical bros., beegees, oasis, etc...)


Sex Pistols.....Manchester????


----------



## TommyTOM2 (Mar 21, 2003)

Old Trafford,Manchester United
Trafford Centre
Industry
China Town
Piccadilly,Market Street
I was in Manchester 3 years ago


----------



## Chogmook (Oct 15, 2002)

sex pistols famous free trade hall gig in Manchester helped propel them to bigger things and influenced a LOT of bands who got together after that gig!

Btw, i work with Mani from the Stone Roses & Mike Joyce of the Smiths at at Station called the Revolution in Oldham in North East Manchester (revolutiononline.co.uk)!

Clint Boon of the Inspirals used to work there too, i was his producer!

The Inspirals just did a gig in Oldham on Friday and Saturday nights, which was mega!

Anyway, Manchester.......Home.


----------



## Jerv (Dec 7, 2004)

A better place to live than KL, glasgow and Raalte (?) to name just three at random.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Jerv said:


> A better place to live than ...Raalte (?)


How do you know if you don't even know where the place is?


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> Manchester? You probably mean Liverpool


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Chogmook said:


> sex pistols famous free trade hall gig in Manchester helped propel them to bigger things and influenced a LOT of bands who got together after that gig!
> 
> Btw, i work with Mani from the Stone Roses & Mike Joyce of the Smiths at at Station called the Revolution in Oldham in North East Manchester (revolutiononline.co.uk)!
> 
> ...


NO MANCS PLEASE


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ I'm not a Manc but I went to uni in Salford, am I allowed to speak?


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

^^^course you can


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Manchester United, thats all.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

DJOEZ said:


> Sex Pistols.....Manchester????


oops...


----------



## Jerv (Dec 7, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> How do you know if you don't even know where the place is?


An informed guess. I've been to a few dutch towns and none are close to manchester except Amsterdam.

Stick Shrewsbury on that list too.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Jerv said:


> An informed guess. I've been to a few dutch towns and none are close to manchester except Amsterdam.
> 
> Stick Shrewsbury on that list too.


Shrewsbury isn't a Dutch town although it is twinned to one.

Everybody likes to big up their home town/city but there's no need to be obnoxious, arrogant and insulting about it, you're sounding like a Londoner.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

-industry
-rock music
-that banned forumer Earlybird 
-that pointy thing I forget the name of
-that military museum
-Bend it Like Beckham


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

ReddAlert said:


> -that banned forumer Earlybird


Shit, yeah, what happened to him, maybe he got a life :laugh:


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> Shit, yeah, what happened to him, maybe he got a life :laugh:


lol, probally a blessing in disguise for him. I guess thats how it will be for me when I eventually get the boot.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

btw, if anybody wants to know what manchester looks like, here's a thread I made a few months back.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332691


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

ReddAlert said:


> -industry
> -rock music
> -that banned forumer Earlybird
> -that pointy thing I forget the name of
> ...


Bend it Like Beckham the movie? That is West London


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> btw, if anybody wants to know what manchester looks like, here's a thread I made a few months back.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332691



That thread is great Jonesy, shows me how little of Manchester I have actaully been to. :scouserd:


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

Man United.


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

Manchester United & Old Trafford.
Industrial Revolution.
Gay Scene.
II World War Museum (Daniel Libeskind Arch.)


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Jerv said:


> A better place to live than KL, glasgow and Raalte (?) to name just three at random.


Glasgow second best city in the UK after London.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Jerv said:


> A better place to live than KL, glasgow and Raalte (?) to name just three at random.



Yo, dude. Raalte is a looooooot bettah than Liverpool.. oh sorry I mean Manchester for sure!


----------



## Mez (Mar 15, 2005)

Birth place of the Modern Computer.

And the place that split that tiny, little, insignificant thing...........the atom i think it's called.


----------



## Atlanta2006 (May 19, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> btw, if anybody wants to know what manchester looks like, here's a thread I made a few months back.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332691



Awesome pictures...Manchester is beautiful...

ManU
Industrial


----------



## italy (Jun 30, 2006)

Cool city and perfect football!!!


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

...


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

MANCHESTER UNIIIIITEd.. and the commies


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

United and industrial revolution...


----------



## VoldemortBlack (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump.


----------

